
Krisp’s noise cancelling gets official release - ogcricket
https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/12/krisps-smart-noise-cancelling-gets-official-release-and-pricing/
======
gyumjibashyan
Now it runs on Windows! Yay!

------
iamrafael8
nice, I was waiting for it.

